# Which is better



## con101193 (17 Aug 2009)

What bike will last the longest but still be almost as good as new.
What is better for cycling on roads mostly, but going on off road tracks sometime .. which of these 2 and do you know anybetter for 400 
Carrera Kraken 18" Mountain Bike 09 from halfords..
Gear Shifters: SRAM X5 27 Speed Trigger
Rear Brake: Tektro Auriga Hydraulic disc
Forks: Suntour XCR 120mm Travel

Or 

Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc '10
24-speed SRAM transmission.
Avid BB5, mechanical disc, 160mm G2 Clean Sweep rotor
Fork	SR Suntour SF10-XCT-V2D-MLO, 80mm, 1pc. alloy lower, 28mm Hi-Ten stanchions..

I am not too fussed on getting hydraulic brakes. 
Site links..
Kraken..
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_518223_langId_-1_categoryId_165499#dtab

Hardrock..
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...QRY=C106&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003155c002909


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Aug 2009)

Durability, nothing in it. Hardrock frames have thicker paint but other than that, not much.

The Specialized will hold its value better if that matters?

What you really want to do is try them to see which fits you best. The Hardrock has quite an aggressive riding position, fast but not that comfy over long rides. I don't know about the Halfords. This is something you need to know, it's more important than anything else.


----------



## Berger and Chips (17 Aug 2009)

I would say the Carrera is clearly better, hydraulic v mechanical discs, 27 spd SRAM X5 v 24spd SRAM sx4, better model of fork...

However Specialized v Carrera are different in terms of Kudos on the trail.
Specialized gets some respect, they always do good bikes, some are really high end and Halfords has little kudos and some trail snobs will not be impressed. Hence the bike will have lower resale value, as pointed out earlier, even if it is (in this particular instance) technically a superior product.

I have a Carrera below the Kraken (the Vulcan) and a Specialized above the Hardrock (the Rockhopper) - bearing in mind I have fitted £200 forks to the Carrera - I find very little difference between the two bikes in ridability or durability. 

Here is another option - not mail order, you have to drive to a store...

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/rockrider-5-xc-disc-34964379/#INFO-DETAIL


----------



## Berger and Chips (17 Aug 2009)

Some suggestions

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b7s2p1548

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b4s2p1266&z=1434

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b1s2p1429


Those 3 bikes are 16, 17 and 18 inch respectively thats smallish, medium and large.
What height are you? 

All are better than the Hardrock IMHO and all have more Kudos than a Carrera, but they are new old stock as in 08 models.


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Aug 2009)

Berger and Chips said:


> Some suggestions, but they are new old stock as in 08 models.



Which makes absolutely no difference. Often very little changes from one year to the next, they changed the stickers on my bike and put the price up £90 !!

Also worth noting that Kona bikes are very well liked by their owners. I looked at a Kona a few years ago, searched the net and could not find a single owner who didn't love the bike. A good sign.


----------

